# Warning Visa fees increasing Jan 2013



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system

The link above is a ministerial release about the proposed fee increases for visa applications from January 1st 2013.

I don't know if a mod wants to make it a sticky for the rest of the month but I think people who are thinking of applying soon should know that the fees are set to rise significantly.

The new fees are:

Partner visas allowing for people already in Australia to enter or remain on the basis of their married or de facto relationship, to increase from $3060 to around $4000
Partner visas for people outside Australia who want to join their partner in Australia will increase $2060 to around $2700
Skilled Graduate visas to increase from $315 to $1260 for the highly-valued post-study work rights for people in Australia on a student visa
The 457 temporary skilled worker visas to increase from $350 to around $455
Working Holiday maker visas will increase from $280 to around $360.

All done as a "fairer system" 

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> The link above is a ministerial release about the proposed fee increases for visa applications from January 1st 2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Wow there is a BIG jump in a lot of those like Skilled and Partner...I am sure some of the increase is be a disincentive to people who are not "serious". Let's see who the real winner is...maybe the banks who we loan money from


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

I´ve read about the raises in fees and sent a message to immi.gov.au direct through their website where you fill in a form and get a reply via e-mail.
I sent it 4 days ago and just received this in my inbox:

"Dear XXXXXX,

Thank you for your enquiry.

In relation to your question, please note that the partner visa application
fee stands at $2060 for the time being until mid next year.

In relation to your second question, I am able to confirm that the
application is considered lodged once we have received it and processed the
payment.

I hope that this helps to answer your query.

Please note:

-The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
on the information you supply.
-We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
until you have an appropriate visa.

Yours faithfully,
Gorica

Europe Service Centre
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
www.immi.gov.au"

So....now I´m confused.
This officer can´t possibly be unknowing of fees being raised 1.1.2013...??
Or maybe they won´t change until 1.7.2013???
Very confused after this reply from immi.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

AJ67 said:


> I´ve read about the raises in fees and sent a message to immi.gov.au direct through their website where you fill in a form and get a reply via e-mail.
> I sent it 4 days ago and just received this in my inbox:
> 
> "Dear XXXXXX,
> ...


Yeah that is confusing. Although the government has stated it's intent to raise the fees on Jan 1st, it would seem that nobody has told immigration yet. I don't know absolutely for certain that they can raise the fees without some other process in government but if I hadn't already applied and was going to apply soon, I personally wouldn't take the risk of waiting, if you can get your application in before January then I would. Although July is the normal time for fee increases. The press release seemed to be written like it was a done deal.

Kttykat


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks kttykat! 
Yes,I´ll definitely do that.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Update on Visa Charge*

Increase to Visa Application Charges for Certain Visas

From immigration:

From 1 January 2013, the Migration Regulations 1994 ('the Regulations') are amended to increase the Visa Application Charge (VAC) for a target group of visa subclasses.

On 22 October 2012 the government released its Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook (MYEFO) for the 2012-2013 financial year. In the MYEFO, the government announced an increase to the VAC for skilled graduate visas by 300 per cent and for partner, working holiday maker and temporary overseas worker visas by 30 per cent. This measure is estimated to increase revenue by AUD 520.5 million over four years.........

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So it looks like it is now set in stone, the visa charges WILL go up Jan 1st 2013.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*form i990.pdf*

Despite the claim that they have updated form i990.pdf, the charges form, this has not been done as yet!

They state: Forms
The Charges Form 990i has been amended to reflect these changes to visa application charges.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Which appears that it hasn't happened yet.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Visa fees to definitely rise Jan 1st*

It shows that the ammendments have been made so visa fees will definitely rise January 1st 2013.

From immigration site, buried somewhat!
Increase to Visa Application Charges for Certain Visas

Increase to Visa Application Charges for Certain Visas

Commencement: 1 January 2013

Client summary
From 1 January 2013, the Migration Regulations 1994 ('the Regulations') are amended to increase the Visa Application Charge (VAC) for a target group of visa subclasses.

On 22 October 2012 the government released its Mid-Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook (MYEFO) for the 2012-2013 financial year. In the MYEFO, the government announced an increase to the VAC for skilled graduate visas by 300 per cent and for partner, working holiday maker and temporary overseas worker visas by 30 per cent. This measure is estimated to increase revenue by AUD 520.5 million over four years.

Affected legislation
The following provisions of the Regulations are amended:

Schedule 1, subparagraph 1124B(2)(a)(vii) is amended
Schedule 1, subparagraph 1129(2)(a)(ii) is amended
Schedule 1, paragraph 1215(2)(a) is amended
Schedule 1, subparagraph 1223A(2)(a)(iii) is amended
Schedule 1, paragraph 1224A(2)(a) is amended
Schedule 1, subitem 1225(2) is amended
Schedule 1, subparagraph 1229(2)(a)(i) is amended
Schedule 13, Part 10 is inserted.
Additional information
Nil.

Transitional provisions:
The amendments apply to an obligation to pay a charge incurred on or after 1 January 2013.

Forms
The Charges Form 990i has been amended to reflect these changes to visa application charges.

Instructions
No amendments to PAM3 are required.

Kttykat

P.S. I have double checked and they still haven't updated the Form 990i yet, or posted anything else on immigration about the rise in fees, if I didn't know better they seem to be trying to hide it.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

A comment on another thread, the Australian government plans to use us to get them back in surplus seems true. Here is a quote from page 46 of the Australian government mini budget. http://www.budget.gov.au/2012-13/content/myefo/download/2012-13_MYEFO.pdf

• targeted increases to a number of Visa Application Charges from 1 January 2013 
increasing receipts by $52 million in 2012-13 ($520 million over four years). The 
changes to visa application charges will apply to skilled graduates, partners, 
working holiday makers and temporary overseas workers.

Also an article from the Irish Echo talking about it. Govt hikes visa charges in mini budget | Irish Echo

This doesn't seem fairer, taking money from people already under huge money stress to make a new life in Australia and squeezing them for even more! Then making some wait a year or more for a decision while they must stay offshore in limbo. Hmmm

Despite the fact that this is a done deal, almost nothing has changed on the immigration website, when you look up fees they still quote the old fees that are due to change in only a couple of weeks!

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Visa cost increases unfair: migrant advocacy group - Australia Network News - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

ABC news story:
"A higher number of asylum seeker arrivals than expected this year has led to a blowouts in the Government's immigration budget.

The Government had budgeted for 5400 asylum seekers to arrive by boat in the entire financial year, but after four months more than 6000 have already arrived.

Mr Swan says the delay by the Opposition in negotiating over offshore processing has led to more asylum seekers arriving and contributed to the increased costs."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So essentially those who apply legally are being asked to pay to cover the costs of the illegal arrivals, yeah that sounds like a fairer system doesn't it 

Why can't they give asylum seekers low interest loans to be paid off over 20 years rather than making us foot the bill for doing it the right way?
Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Visa cost increases unfair: migrant advocacy group - Australia Network News - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> ABC news story:
> "A higher number of asylum seeker arrivals than expected this year has led to a blowouts in the Government's immigration budget.
> ...


Yes it sounds like a failure in government policy is being passed onto the easiest targets...desperate, legitimate immigration clients. No it isn't fair as the government makes wispy washy policies in a bid not to put anyone offside so they will get re-elected. It's a tough situation to be in for the asylum seekers too as the legitimate ones are fleeing terrible situations but then the numbers are boosted by queue jumpers also.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Still nothing else on the immigration website about the fee increase. Form 990i still quotes the old price. It is a done deal though and the price is going up, seems they are staying deliberately quiet about it on the immigration sites though, so much so that the immigration people themselves seem unaware that the fee is about to rise.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Still nothing else on the immigration website about the fee increase. Form 990i still quotes the old price. It is a done deal though and the price is going up, seems they are staying deliberately quiet about it on the immigration sites though, so much so that the immigration people themselves seem unaware that the fee is about to rise.
> 
> Kttykat


It may be that they do it this way so as not to envoke a rush on the system. If they let people know officially "just in time" it avoid such behavioural changes and allows them to effectively (if they ever do) manage the process.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> It may be that they do it this way so as not to envoke a rush on the system. If they let people know officially "just in time" it avoid such behavioural changes and allows them to effectively (if they ever do) manage the process.


Yeah, it is immigration department policy to keep us all in the dark and feed us on BS, they think we are mushrooms 

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Santa's elves consider Australian visa options*

Santa?s elves consider Australian visa options - DIAC Online Newsroom

News about Santa's elves needing to apply for a visa, but none about the fee rise in a couple of weeks. Notice typo yea instead of year.

Seems like they are even trying to get money from Santa now 

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Santa?s elves consider Australian visa options - DIAC Online Newsroom
> 
> News about Santa's elves needing to apply for a visa, but none about the fee rise in a couple of weeks. Notice typo yea instead of year.
> 
> ...


Hehehehhe that's the Australian sense of humour kttykat. We like to poke fun at ourselves and laugh at things to release some of the tension.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

kttykat said:


> New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> The link above is a ministerial release about the proposed fee increases for visa applications from January 1st 2013.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats exactly right effective next year 1st ,January 2013..Oh wow its rising up the fee now...i think it will be every year they will increase the fee for visas..Thanks for this info..
Cheers..


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

OK people, The next couple of days are your last chance to beat the fee rise. If you are ready to put in your application do so now or be prepared to pay more.

Kttykat


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lodged mine in Berlin the 20th...phew!!


----------



## nickeveli (Dec 15, 2012)

*Confirmed with DIAC Americas on the phone*

Hi everyone,

I'm lodging my 309/100 application in Ottawa on the 27th. I spoke to the DIAC Americas office and they confirmed the fee increase on January 1, 2013 although the new specific rate was not mentioned.

I'm driving down personally to lodge at the AHC in Ottawa. The Consulate just hands the application over to DIAC but the woman at DIAC said this would still be considered as lodged prior to year end. Let's hope that's right!!

Best of luck to everyone here.

nickeveli


----------



## Eagle & Lioness (Dec 27, 2012)

hello to all, came across this today & from my reading of it

the partner visa charges dont come in to effect in Jan 2013

there is a list of visas that will change as of 1st of Jan 2013 & others will be phased in over the next 18 mnths, well thats how i read it anyway

please tell me if im wrong?

cheers

immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/vpt-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Eagle & Lioness,

Is this the part you are referring to??

_Some changes, including a reduction in the Visa Application Charge (VAC) for new students, take effect from January 2012. Other changes will be progressively introduced over the next 18 months, subject to normal legislative processes._

Because it's referring to Jan *2012*, not Jan 2013..

Like other helpful people on this forum said, it might just be that IMMI hasn't got round to updating their website with fee changes next year..



Eagle & Lioness said:


> hello to all, came across this today & from my reading of it
> 
> the partner visa charges dont come in to effect in Jan 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Ita (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no..I won't make it before that. I guess it is not a good idea to lodge the application with a lot of things still missing? Also as I am lodging the partner visa in Australia I will get hit the worst! $4000, crazy as!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ita said:


> Oh no..I won't make it before that. I guess it is not a good idea to lodge the application with a lot of things still missing? Also as I am lodging the partner visa in Australia I will get hit the worst! $4000, crazy as!


Hey Ita,

What will be missing? You can lodge an incomplete application if the rest of the documentation is soon to follow, but you would want to say that in your cover letter.

Your other possible option is perhaps to pay the visa fee now, I don't know for certain that would work but it might. Perhaps Mark Northam could comment on that one.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Hey Ita,
> 
> What will be missing? You can lodge an incomplete application if the rest of the documentation is soon to follow, but you would want to say that in your cover letter.
> 
> ...


I paid the visa application fee about 1 month ahead of the lodgement of our application. It wasn't that we intended to lodge it so much later but we found out they also needed form 80 so it took us time to complete that.

As long as you know the embassy you are going to lodge at, the name of the application and their date of birth and the type of visa then you SHOULD be able to pay now and lodge later.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I paid the visa application fee about 1 month ahead of the lodge meant of our application. It wasn't that we intended to lodge it so much later but we found out they also needed form 80 so it took us time to complete that.
> 
> As long as you know the embassy you are going to lodge at, the name of the application and their date of birth and the type of visa then you SHOULD be able to pay now and lodge later.


Thanks for confirming that Melandabdul,

Immigration certainly didn't go out of their way to warn anybody about the rise. I am glad we got in back in October, last thing we needed was to be paying out even more money.

Have to drive to LA with the cats tomorrow, 36 hours of driving from Wisconsin 2340 miles in a van  to put them on a flight to Sydney, that is going to be fun for all of us  we are flying out a week and a half later.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Thanks for confirming that Melandabdul,
> 
> Immigration certainly didn't go out of their way to warn anybody about the rise. I am glad we got in back in October, last thing we needed was to be paying out even more money.
> 
> ...


Wow...that is nuts!!!! 36 hours of driving!!! I DO NOT envy you or the cats for that my friend. So the cats go ahead of you and how long till you can collect them at the other end? I am assuming there is a quarantine period for the kitties?

Please remind me...have you been granted your visa or are you coming to Oz on a tourist visa? So many people's stories to follow on here that I sometime mix them up


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Wow...that is nuts!!!! 36 hours of driving!!! I DO NOT envy you or the cats for that my friend. So the cats go ahead of you and how long till you can collect them at the other end? I am assuming there is a quarantine period for the kitties?
> 
> Please remind me...have you been granted your visa or are you coming to Oz on a tourist visa? So many people's stories to follow on here that I sometime mix them up


Yeah the cats go first and have to spend a month in Quarantine, we will be in Australia about two weeks from now, going on an ETA. The cats were one of the reasons not to wait, since their vaccinations for rabies could have run out before my visa was granted.

P.S. nuts yeah! the 36 hours of driving doesn't include the drive back to Wisconsin!!!

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Yeah the cats go first and have to spend a month in Quarantine, we will be in Australia about two weeks from now, going on an ETA. The cats were one of the reasons not to wait, since their vaccinations for rabies could have run out before my visa was granted.
> 
> P.S. nuts yeah! the 36 hours of driving doesn't include the drive back to Wisconsin!!!
> 
> Kttykat


Well at least it will get you use to the driving a lot of us do in Australia when we go on holidays if we don't fly.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Well at least it will get you use to the driving a lot of us do in Australia when we go on holidays if we don't fly.


Yeah but they drive on the wrong side of the road in Australia and refuse to get out of my way when I am driving on the right side of the road, what is wrong with them??? 

Kttykat


----------



## Ita (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Kittykat and Melandabdul,

Should I just fill in the forms I have and go pay the fee and then deal with the rest a bit later? Im still waiting on the police clearances, having my medical on Monday...what I have pretty much gathered is the evidence of our life together for 12 months. Im in Perth so I will just go to the local immigration office here. I wasn't planning to lodge anything before the end of January as there are a lot of little nuances to our case that all need to be documented and it won't be done before the end of January.

I would love to save that $1000 tho! It looks like the life with the love of my life is going to be the most expensive thing I ever "purchased" At least it will be worth every penny!

Good luck with your animals Kittykat!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ita said:


> Hey Kittykat and Melandabdul,
> 
> Should I just fill in the forms I have and go pay the fee and then deal with the rest a bit later? Im still waiting on the police clearances, having my medical on Monday...what I have pretty much gathered is the evidence of our life together for 12 months. Im in Perth so I will just go to the local immigration office here. I wasn't planning to lodge anything before the end of January as there are a lot of little nuances to our case that all need to be documented and it won't be done before the end of January.
> 
> ...


If you can do it, then do it. Medicals people often wait to be asked, as is the case with police checks. If you lack the form 888s, then put in the cover letter that they are on their way. If you at least lodge then you are in the queue and it is rare with de facto but not unheard of that being decision ready will get a quick approval. If your case isn't straightforward there is less chance that they will consider a front loaded application decision ready anyway. The quicker you lodge IMHO the quicker you will get a grant and save yourself $1000. You could even use that $1000 if it was just lying around to engage some help from a migration agent.

Make sure that you explain in your cover letter that you will send more when you have it and what is missing from your application.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Yeah but they drive on the wrong side of the road in Australia and refuse to get out of my way when I am driving on the right side of the road, what is wrong with them???
> 
> Kttykat


Hehehe oh yeah be careful with that...will take you a bit of getting used to. Plus we don't use your wonderful rule where you can turn right (it would be left here) on a red light if there is no traffic coming through. Soooo wish we picked up that rule. It would help with traffic flow I'm sure.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Hehehe oh yeah be careful with that...will take you a bit of getting used to. Plus we don't use your wonderful rule where you can turn right (it would be left here) on a red light if there is no traffic coming through. Soooo wish we picked up that rule. It would help with traffic flow I'm sure.


Yeah, my husband taught me the first time I was there that I couldn't turn on a red, where as when he drives here I have to tell him to go or he just sits at the red light...

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

So is this pretty much set in stone yet? Because I really hate how all news sites say there "might be" or "may be" an increase, and I have not seen any article say it with VERY clear language that it is definitely happening. Last thing I saw was it was "being proposed". If it is true, I'll just have to give up an extra paycheck, no choice really...

But I find it disgustingly unfair that they are "making people who want the opportunity to work in Australia pay for this opportunity" and then drag in the partner visa. Let me make very clear that I love Australia and am very lucky to be here but sorry guys, I am Dutch, I have a Dutch degree, I would be making much better money at home even with the crisis. I work a night customer service job here, believe me I am not enjoying special perks by not working in my homecountry. The fact that it is presumed that I am feels a little bit insulting. On top of that - no, I have not taken any Australian's job - I work at DUTCH customer service in Melbourne. The company is Australian but is also active in The Netherlands and need people who speak both languages fluently. So trust me when I say they have not lost anything to me and I have gained nothing extra from them. Sorry but that's just the truth. If I wanted financial gain I'd be back home, where my degree is recognized and I had my own place. I am not living with my parents-in-law and working a night callcentre job because I want to take advantage of Australia, I am here and gave up everything for my partner.

But I'll pay what I have to pay because that's love. That doesn't mean I agree with it, though.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> So is this pretty much set in stone yet? Because I really hate how all news sites say there "might be" or "may be" an increase, and I have not seen any article say it with VERY clear language that it is definitely happening. Last thing I saw was it was "being proposed". If it is true, I'll just have to give up an extra paycheck, no choice really...
> 
> But I find it disgustingly unfair that they are "making people who want the opportunity to work in Australia pay for this opportunity" and then drag in the partner visa. Let me make very clear that I love Australia and am very lucky to be here but sorry guys, I am Dutch, I have a Dutch degree, I would be making much better money at home even with the crisis. I work a night customer service job here, believe me I am not enjoying special perks by not working in my homecountry. The fact that it is presumed that I am feels a little bit insulting. On top of that - no, I have not taken any Australian's job - I work at DUTCH customer service in Melbourne. The company is Australian but is also active in The Netherlands and need people who speak both languages fluently. So trust me when I say they have not lost anything to me and I have gained nothing extra from them. Sorry but that's just the truth. If I wanted financial gain I'd be back home, where my degree is recognized and I had my own place. I am not living with my parents-in-law and working a night callcentre job because I want to take advantage of Australia, I am here and gave up everything for my partner.
> 
> But I'll pay what I have to pay because that's love. That doesn't mean I agree with it, though.


I'm sorry Nelly but this doesn't sound to me like someone who loves Australia and as an Aussie I found it hard not to take offense. In fact i found it quite the opposite especially since I recall reading the same complaints from you in other posts about you lower wages etc here in Oz compared to your homeland.

You are entitle to feel this way but I'm not sure how these things relate to visa price increases. And to draw the correlation that the visa fee you pay is for the opportunity to work in Australia i think is a long bow. The visa fee is payment to be assessed to see if you meet criteria to be accepted to Australia, same with the partner visa, I think the distinction is quite different. I hope you can somehow find a way to come to peace with where you are or find a solution that is more situable to you.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> I'm sorry Nelly but this doesn't sound to me like someone who loves Australia and as an Aussie I found it hard not to take offense. In fact i found it quite the opposite especially since I recall reading the same complaints from you in other posts about you lower wages etc here in Oz compared to your homeland.
> 
> You are entitle to feel this way but I'm not sure how these things relate to visa price increases. And to draw the correlation that the visa fee you pay is for the opportunity to work in Australia i think is a long bow. The visa fee is payment to be assessed to see if you meet criteria to be accepted to Australia, same with the partner visa, I think the distinction is quite different. I hope you can somehow find a way to come to peace with where you are or find a solution that is more situable to you.


I just got back from a trip to The Netherlands and I realized how much I've come to love Australia, I have, I really have (I was as excited to go back to Aus as I was to visit my family) - but I feel like I'm always being made to pay for falling in love with someone from another country - I don't see why that doesn't relate to the rising prices. The wages are higher here, yes, but that is not a reason for me to live somewhere. On my way home I ran into someone on a stopover who was living in Oz solely because he was getting paid more, and went home every year to spend it at home in France. The pay may be good but having work you actually care about would be more important to me.

It's just always felt like there is no end to the pressure - just because we're from different countries we've always had to give something up one way or another. That is painful sometimes. It was painful to see him miss his family when we were in the Netherlands and it is painful now to see my parents crying at the airport. It's never without a price so I hope you do understand that for some of us, maybe that causes some bitterness. And the bitterness may not always be reasonable, but I hope you can see it doesn't exactly get less by being made to pay more money you wanted to use to finally be able to start your future together.

EDIT: I really did not mean for anyone to take offense but you have to understand there is nowhere else I can talk about this. If I talk about this to my partner, I make him feel very bad. Don't get me wrong your country is beautiful and you Aussies are definitely very lucky people, but you have to understand that for me it was never really about Australia, it was about my partner, and wherever that takes me I'll go. This, and the additional pressure overtime, has made my process of coming to appreciate Australia a slow one as I always felt like I was defending myself or paying a price. I have come to love Australia but unless you've been in this position (and maybe you have and we're just different kinds of people) it's hard to explain the double sentiment.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly I do understand your situation and I do feel your pain. I have to appologise for my reaction because I guess it triggered something in me when i was pondering on how lucky you are to be here in our wonderful country and so many of us, me included, would do anything to have our loved ones here living in whatever condition just so we could be together. 

This process is so hard for us all, it makes us all sensitive and feel embattled. I would just encourage you to try and find the good amongst the difficult. The beauracy will always feel unfair and unwielding but let's not let it shape us or affected us in any long term way xxx


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

No I am sorry - I just spent a few hours thinking about it, because I do take this (Australia and being welcome and feeling not welcome sometimes) very seriously. I think I have to disclose that it might not help that I am living with my in-laws: the people who designed/invented the "Fuck Off We're Full" sticker. That's not just an expression - they actually did make that sticker. So I guess even though they are good to me it makes me feel more defensive than I should sometimes.

I do feel very lucky to be here, I just feel the urge to make the point that I am not here to take advantage of the country at all, in fact I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my partner - not because it isn't wonderful here but because it is such a struggle to have to start over from zero.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> No I am sorry - I just spent a few hours thinking about it, because I do take this (Australia and being welcome and feeling not welcome sometimes) very seriously. I think I have to disclose that it might not help that I am living with my in-laws: the people who designed/invented the "Fuck Off We're Full" sticker. That's not just an expression - they actually did make that sticker. So I guess even though they are good to me it makes me feel more defensive than I should sometimes.
> 
> I do feel very lucky to be here, I just feel the urge to make the point that I am not here to take advantage of the country at all, in fact I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my partner - not because it isn't wonderful here but because it is such a struggle to have to start over from zero.


Oh my goodness!!!! I would feel so uneasy knowing that I was living in a house with people who designed/invented that sticker my love! I see it around from time to time and it makes me very, very sad when I do. I think of all the great things we have to offer as a country and all of the wonderful 
things immigrants have added to our culture and my heart breaks.

I think it is just ignorance and fear that make people think that way and I believe any reasonable person would feel and act the same way as you in your situation. But I guess what I want to say to you is you don't need to though. You are acceptable and you are ok just because of who you are! You don't need to prove yourself and you don't need to justify that you are not taking a job or a house or a position of an "Australian" because most Australians would hopefully not think that way and you have EVERY right to be here...because you have earned your place as much as anyone has.

I know starting from zero is hard and being far from the people that you love, the country you grew up in and the culture you knew is tough but this too can become home...a different kind of home, a second home of sorts and one that you will proudly call home I hope and one that you will feel a sense of ownership of and for in time because in the end the only true Australians are actually the Aboriginals so we are ALL immigrants in one way or another!!!!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks like the new prices are up:

Partner offshore - $2680
PMV - $2680
Partner Onshore - $3975

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i.pdf


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know  I will go back to work early this week so we get a full pay before we apply at the end of January, and we should make it then anyway. We _are_ extremely lucky I've found employment at a decent wage, so even though the rise is painful it is not the end of the road for us. I hope it isn't for anyone else out there either!


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update!!

Hope the price hike isn't too much for everyone..



abby603 said:


> It looks like the new prices are up:
> 
> Partner offshore - $2680
> PMV - $2680
> ...


----------



## nickeveli (Dec 15, 2012)

kttykat said:


> ]New user-pays visa pricing a fairer system
> 
> The link above is a ministerial release about the proposed fee increases for visa applications from January 1st 2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kittykat for posting this when you did. My partner and I kicked our application prep into high gear and drove all the way to Ottawa last Friday to beat the increase.

They confirmed it's considered lodged once we gave it to them--so hopefully we get to pay last year's fee. $600 is a lot of money to save, especially when you're restarting your life in a new country.

Now I can finally post my timeline!

Thanks,

nickEVeli


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

nickeveli said:


> Thanks Kittykat for posting this when you did. My partner and I kicked our application prep into high gear and drove all the way to Ottawa last Friday to beat the increase.
> 
> They confirmed it's considered lodged once we gave it to them--so hopefully we get to pay last year's fee. $600 is a lot of money to save, especially when you're restarting your life in a new country.
> 
> ...


Glad I was able to help. I could see that immigration seemed to be keeping the fee increase a secret and wanted to warn people like you guys that it was coming.

Glad you got in before the rise 

Kttykat


----------



## nickeveli (Dec 15, 2012)

Was just charged today--at the $2060 rate 

Just waiting for a CO now!

nickEVeli


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

nickeveli said:


> Was just charged today--at the $2060 rate
> 
> Just waiting for a CO now!
> 
> nickEVeli


Nice one Nick!!! Money is better in your pocket anyday!!!


----------



## Luko (Apr 20, 2011)

Ugh well this is a kick in the guts...my partner and I were going to submit ours in 3-4 months time (have till Feb '14) and didn't realise the fees were going up..Guess we better start saving or selling a kidney in order to afford it for when we want haha


----------

